# OreKehStrah's ZZ EOCross Fundamentals Mini Guide



## OreKehStrah (Dec 19, 2022)

Hi all,

I've been working on making a guide on EOCross for ZZ since so few resources exist for it. However, I want it to be very comprehensive and contain lots of example solutions with explanations of the solutions, concepts and techniques to improve solution efficiency, explanations of how EO works, etc. However, compiling the examples of solutions for every n flip is a lot of work and is taking a lot of time.

So, I made a mini guide that covers EO recognition, how to solve EO, and most importantly key concepts and techniques for having efficient EOCross solutions.
Here's the link:









OreKehStrah's EOCross Fundamentals Guide


Home Page OreKehStrah's EOCross Fundamentals Guide This is just a very basic resource to introduce all the main concepts and techniques needed to become good at EOCross. This is not my final EOCross guide. That will eventually release with examples and explanations for each N-flip. That will tak...




docs.google.com





Hopefully this mini guide will help give people the tools they need to improve their own EOCross solutions!

*note that on mobile, open in a browser as the GIFs tend to not load in the actual Sheets app because it's garbage*


----------



## ProStar (Dec 19, 2022)

Looks good! As someone who occasionally does ZZ (I average 20ish), this is actually very helpful, as EOCross is by far my worst split (as is expected from a CFOP solver)


----------

